# GPU Artifacting



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

So I have a gtx 1060 3gb, when I turn on the pc, the bios screen and windows loading screen is fine (no artifacting) and the PC boots into windows, but when im in windows, all the visuals are messed up. the artifacting goes when I disable the graphics card drivers. and everything seems fine ive tried DDU for the drivers but that didn't work. any solutions?
my specs are:
i7 6700k
16gb ddr4
gtx 1060 3gb
gigabyte h1dp


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

Can you post us a pic of the artifacting?

If its a nice wild disco you got going on, there's a good chance the card is KIA... which is pretty quick for VRAM, and warrants a question about temps, and voltages you've had with it. VRAM is temperature sensitive and near a hot gpu die.

The reason you have a good picture without drivers is because your CPU's IGP is taking over the job.


----------



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

Drivers disabled







with drivers enabled





tempretures idle at around 40 - 50 degress


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

dafuqisdat

This is new  Do you or did you have 3D Vision installed with the Nv drivers? If so, clean install them without it. This is pretty weird and does not point me directly to VRAM artifacting, but some other weirdness... Its like geometry is applied to that window - and only there. That does not point to a GPU problem, but a software problem.

Does it always look like this, how does a game look for you? We need to see you run a 3D clock.


----------



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

no i didnt, heres another picture when i leave it turned on for a bit, the tempreture then goes to 50 - 60 degrees when this happens

do you think flashing the bios would work?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ah, okay. Yep. That looks dead. You can try reducing the VRAM clock by a few hundred mhz and visually inspect the board for damage, but I think the VRAM is shot there.


----------



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Ah, okay. Yep. That looks dead. You can try reducing the VRAM clock by a few hundred mhz and visually inspect the board for damage, but I think the VRAM is shot there.



Is it 100% dead or is there something i can try to do to fix it? because the wired thing is that when the drivers are disabled, everything is fine and videos play just fine


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

p90 said:


> Is it 100% dead or is there something i can try to do to fix it? because the wired thing is that when the drivers are disabled, everything is fine and videos play just fine



Like I said, the picture is good when you disable the GTX card because there is also that Intel hardware right below it. It takes over for you and is capable enough for desktop use.

Is it 100% dead? for that you'd have to remove the shroud and inspect the board, but usually, when you see this, yes, its gone. Its still pretty quick, I'd definitely not be happy and definitely try partial refund or replacement/repair under warranty. In my country (NL) this card would _legally_ still be in extended warranty because it 'should' last longer economically, and you'd be entitled to some decent arrangement. Not free of cost, but cheap.


----------



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

VRAM looks fine, played a game and yea, seizure warning here, runs at the good fps though


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

p90 said:


> VRAM looks fine, played a game and yea, seizure warning here, runs at the good fps though



Yes, the good FPS is another sign its VRAM. The card runs at normal performance, but the output gets corrupted.


----------



## p90 (Dec 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes, the good FPS is another sign its VRAM. The card runs at normal performance, but the output gets corrupted.



do you think putting thermal pads on the VRAM will stop it or is the damage already done as the VRAM's are pretty hot at idle


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

Damage is done I'm afraid


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2019)

If it's happening as frequently as you demonstrate, there doesn't seem to be much left in the card. Did you try reducing memory clocks to see if it reduces the instances or characteristics of the artifacting? Other option would be to dial up the VRAM voltage a tiny bit (FE 6GB seems to be capable of VRAM overvolting, dunno about 3GB).

Are you still on 432.00 drivers as the screenshot shows? Might be kinda far-fetched, but can you see if the newer 44x.xx drivers do anything? My new 2060 Super was artifacting randomly like a mofo on MW and Chrome, when running anything earlier than 441.12, which has since solved the problem. Mine was also limited to the space inside the window of a program, as opposed to over the entire screen, as we're used to seeing when VRAM shits the bed. As in, an unplayably bright skybox and faraway buildings looking like stained glass in MW, as well as uniform black and white checkerboarding limited to the bounds of the Chrome window.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 6, 2019)

p90 said:


> do you think putting thermal pads on the VRAM will stop it or is the damage already done as the VRAM's are pretty hot at idle


IMO the VRAM are damaged goods now. Your best bet is literally to get a replacement card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2019)

p90 said:


> Is it 100% dead or is there something i can try to do to fix it? because the wired thing is that when the drivers are disabled, everything is fine and videos play just fine



There is nothing you can do, that gpu is dead.

Grab a rx 570 8G.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, it will work for a while with the artifacts but the damage is done and the degradation of the VRM will progress till it's gone for good. 
Better start looking for a new card bro. Sorry.


----------

